# Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?



## Pesce (18. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

durch Änderung der Bebauung bei uns bin ich leider gezwungen
meinen schönen 15000 Liter Teich aufzugeben. 
Meine 4 Kois sollen zu Freunden und direkt am Haus möchte ich nun
einen  Fertigteich für meine Goldfische etc. anlegen.
Ohne Teich kann ich nun mal nicht und ein Fertigteich soll es aus technischen
und zeitlichen Gründen werden.
Der Preis ist zweitrangig und der Teich soll mindesten 7000-10000 Liter und eine Pflanzzone haben.

Könnt Ihr mir ein Produkt/Hersteller besonders empfehlen?
Ist GFK unbedenklich und zugleich hochwertig genug?

Ist bei einem Fertigteich im Gegensatz zu meinem Folienteich technisch etwas besonderes zu beachten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. 
Gruß
Steve


----------



## koifischfan (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*



> und der Teich soll mindesten 7000-10000 Liter und eine Pflanzzone haben.


Da passen deine 4 Kois ja wunderbar hinein.


----------



## Pesce (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Da passen deine 4 Kois ja wunderbar hinein.



...Ihr neues Zuhause hat 120000 Liter und da haben sie es definitiv besser.

Gruß Steve


----------



## hipsu (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Hallo,

so einen großen Fertigteich wirst d wohl kaum finden!

Der hier wäre das größte was ich gefunden habe! Und auch sehr teuer 

http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/ass...erial/fertigteiche/gfkfertigteichneptunv.html


----------



## Pesce (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

...da habe ich diverse bis zu 24000 Liter gefunden, aber
ich kann die Qualität nicht beurteilen.

http://teichfolien-24.de/teichbecken/teichbecken-bis-24000-liter/index.html

Interessieren würde mich wohl dieser hier:
http://teichfolien-24.de/teichbecken/teichbecken-bis-24000-liter/gfk-teichbecken-1744-koi.html

Gruß Steve


----------



## koifischfan (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

:shock
Bei dem Preis würde ich überlegen, einen GFK-Teich selbst zu fertigen. Wenn ich dann allerdings die Arbeit sehe, wäre ich wieder bei Folie.


----------



## hipsu (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Da sag ich nur:

 IRRE 

Da würde ich auch lieber zum Folienteich tendieren.

PS: Du kannst ja auch den Folienteich nochmal mit Vließ auslegen und dann auf das Fließ ne Schicht Beton auftragen, ist dann auch wie ein PE-Teich, aber viel günstiger!


----------



## Pesce (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

...Mir ging es bei meiner Fragestellung aber nicht um Alternativen zum GFK
Teich, sondern um Erfahrungen mit eben solchen.


----------



## koifischfan (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht.


----------



## hipsu (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Ich hatte mal einen kleinen PE-Teich, aber ebend nur einen kleinen. Der war schon ungefähr 10 Jahre lat als ich ihn von einem geschenkt bekommen habe, bei mir war er jetzt nochmal 5 Jahre in der Erde. Hab ihn dann verkauft wegen Vergrößerung. Also halten tuhen sie sehr lange diese Plastikteiche, zumindest meiner. Wie es bei so einem großen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, wird wohl auch sehr wenige geben die so einen rießigen haben 

Aber ich denke mal die großen werden auch was aushalten können wie die kleinen.....


----------



## Pesce (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Danke für die Info Benny.

Ich wusste nicht, dass GFK Teiche so wenig verbreitet sind
und kann jetzt nur hoffen, dass es am Preis und nicht an der Qualität liegt. :beeten

Gruß Steve


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Hallo Steve,

ich denke, Du kannst beruhigt davon ausgehen, dass es die Preisfrage ist. Nicht umsonst geben die Hersteller auf GFK-Teiche in der Regel 15 Jahre Garantie - auf PE-Teiche nur 10 Jahre.

Die GFK-Fertigteiche in den Größen sind doch erheblich teurer als ein ähnlicher Bau mit Folie. Das Material sollte einiges aushalten - schließlich hat es sich schon seit Jahren im Bootsbau bewährt und auch Fertigpools sind aus GFK erhältlich. Du kommst diese Becken übrigens auch bei besser sortierten Baumärkten oder Gartencentern. Einige größere Koihändler haben soetwas auch im Angebot.

Wichtig ist halt nur, dass das Teil absolut sauber eingebaut wird, nicht dass es nach einiger Zeit absackt.


----------



## Pesce (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

...Vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung Christine.

Ausschlaggebend für den GFK Teich war für mich,
dass in den nächsten Jahren wohl noch einiges an Erdarbeiten, Leitungsbau
etc. auf dem Grundstück anliegen könnte. Teichfolie ist prima, aber man kann damit halt nicht kurzfristig ein paar Meter umziehen.
Punkt 2. ist ein kleines Zeitfenster von nur 2 Tagen in denen
ich den neuen Teich bauen und den alten räumen muss.

Ist halt alles nicht optimal, aber immer noch besser als in Zukunft keinen Teich mehr zu haben.

Danke und Gruß
Steve


----------



## darkness (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Hallo,

wir haben uns auch für eine Teichschale entschieden, da es aus Platzgründen leider nicht größer machbar war.

Teichschalen gibt es gute von "OASE"

Hier unser Teich z.b. Ein Beispiel

Wobei es diese auch schon bei Neckermann und anderen Versandhäusern gibt.

Man sollte auf die Versandkosten achten, denn wie im Beispiellink Sperrgut mit 120 Euro ist heftig.
Bei anderen Versandhäusern sind es nur 4,95 Euro Versandkosten

Auch drauf achten, das die Unterwasseranschlüsse dabei sind (werden von Oase extra per DHL geliefert) bei der Teichbeckenbestellung.

Also ich bin mit dem Becken zufrieden Teichschale "Lake Constance" - Sand.

*Daten:*
Länge in cm 	292
Breite in cm 	177
Tiefe in cm 	91 (wobei die Maße zwischen 93 - 97 liegen lt. Oasezeichnung)
Volumen in Liter 	1.300
Material 	Stonecor® Sand

Gewicht: 80Kg

Grüsse Torsten


----------



## Pesce (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

...Danke Torsten.

PE ist zwar nicht mit GFK vergleichbar und mich würde
brennend interessieren ob der Teich zufrieren darf?
Bei meinem Folienteich hatte ich im Winter einen Belüfter etwa 30 cm unter
der Wasseroberfläche hängen und alles war gut.
Meine Sorge ist, dass die Eisdecke den GFK Teich knackt, wie es mir
bei PE-Regentonnen schon passiert ist?

Gruß,
Steve


----------



## darkness (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Hi Steve,

lt. Hersteller:
Die hochwertige OASE Stonecore-Teichschale Lake Titicaca der World Lakes Collection setzt neue Maßstäbe im Hinblick auf natürliche Optik, beste Bedingungen für Flora und Fauna, leichte Planung und einfachen Einbau. Topografisch ist diese Teichschale dem Titicacasee nachempfunden. Das Besondere dieser Teichschale aus _witterungsbeständigem_, *frostsicherem*, wurzelfestem und umweltneutralem LLD-PE Kunststoff ist die dekorative Oberfläche aus Naturstein.

_Garantie 15 Jahre_ lt. Hersteller OASE

Leider kann ich noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht geben, da die Schale noch keinen Winter mitgemacht hat


----------



## Pesce (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

nach langem hin und her habe ich mich dann doch
wieder für einen Folienteich entschieden. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ihn ja etwas kleiner gestalten, aber
die ersten drei 10 m3 Container Aushub wurden bereits entsorgt.

Mein neuer Teich wird eine Tiefe von ca. 2 Meter haben
und bei einer Nierenform von 5x7 werden es wohl mindestens 25000 Liter werden.

Ich freue mich und werde berichten. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## drwr (6. März 2010)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*

Hallo Steve,

ich verstehe nicht warum Du den Teich nicht selbst laminierst ?
Ich habe einen selbst laminierten Teich ( auf meinem Bild siehst Du mich beim Laminieren
das durstig macht )
Ein Loch mußt Du sowieso buddeln, und Du kannst dann das Loch frei gestalten.
Einen Teich in dieser Größe ist in zwei Tagen machbar und wenn Du ihn entsprechend
stark machst ( Rovingewebe als erstes und dann 4 - 5 Lagen 400 Glasmatte laminieren )
kannst Du ihn auch später aus dem Loch heben, da sich GFK und Erdreich  ja nicht verbinden. Ist m.E. billiger, flexibler und Du kannst bei den Materialen auf beste Qualität achten was Dich zunkünftig vor Überraschungen schützt.
Ein industriell hergestellter GFK Teich ist immer ein Kompromiß zwischen Notwendigem und den entstehenden Kosten und dem zu erzielenden Preis.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Regs (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hochwertiger GFK Fertigteich?*



darkness schrieb:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> lt. Hersteller:
> Die hochwertige OASE Stonecore-Teichschale Lake Titicaca der World Lakes Collection setzt neue Maßstäbe im Hinblick auf natürliche Optik, beste Bedingungen für Flora und Fauna, leichte Planung und einfachen Einbau. Topografisch ist diese Teichschale dem Titicacasee nachempfunden. Das Besondere dieser Teichschale aus _witterungsbeständigem_, *frostsicherem*, wurzelfestem und umweltneutralem LLD-PE Kunststoff ist die dekorative Oberfläche aus Naturstein.
> ...




Hallo Darkness,
genau so einen Teich graben wir in der kommenden Woche ein. Hast Du inzwischen Erfahrung mit dem Teich über die Winterzeit?

VG Regs


----------

